# Working as a doctor in Germany



## suman890927 (Oct 6, 2017)

is there any way a doctor (with undergraduate degree) from non EU country work in Germany and later pursue postgraduate career? I want to know how much we can earn in Germany and how is the living cost both as a resident or doctor?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've changed the title of your thread to try to attract a bit more attention.

I assume you mean working as a medical doctor - and if so, you should probably understand that transferring medical qualifications between countries can be extremely difficult. It may also involve some re-training before you can practice in Germany (or any other country). At a minimum, you'll probably have to have a reasonable level of German and some understanding of the medical profession as it is organized in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

suman890927 said:


> is there any way a doctor (with undergraduate degree) from non EU country work in Germany and later pursue postgraduate career? I want to know how much we can earn in Germany and how is the living cost both as a resident or doctor?


Start here:

Sought after: good doctors - Make it in Germany


----------



## suman890927 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've changed the title of your thread to try to attract a bit more attention.
> 
> I assume you mean working as a medical doctor - and if so, you should probably understand that transferring medical qualifications between countries can be extremely difficult. It may also involve some re-training before you can practice in Germany (or any other country). At a minimum, you'll probably have to have a reasonable level of German and some understanding of the medical profession as it is organized in Germany.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev, I expect more answers in this thread.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

suman890927 said:


> is there any way a doctor (with undergraduate degree) from non EU country work in Germany and later pursue postgraduate career? I want to know how much we can earn in Germany and how is the living cost both as a resident or doctor?


Sorry if it sounds sarcastic, but my nephew and many colleagues from "doctors without borders" are voluntarily helpers in Nepal. 
They don't look at money.
Why does a local doctor want to leave while his country him so badly needed? For the filthy Mammon?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tellus said:


> Sorry if it sounds sarcastic, but my nephew and many colleagues from "doctors without borders" are voluntarily helpers in Nepal.
> They don't look at money.
> Why does a local doctor want to leave while his country him so badly needed? For the filthy Mammon?


I think it is not for us to judge the OP's reasons as to why he/she wants to work as a medical doctor in Germany.

You may recall Maslow's hierarchy of needs - if the OP is not getting enough money working as a doctor in Nepal and wishes to improve his/her position in life, then who are we to say no to the OP.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

HKG3 said:


> I think it is not for us to judge the OP's reasons as to why he/she wants to work as a medical doctor in Germany.
> 
> You may recall Maslow's hierarchy of needs - if the OP is not getting enough money working as a doctor in Nepal and wishes to improve his/her position in life, then who are we to say no to the OP.


It is not a judgement but a question of my own..
Of course, the OP could have appealed to any other country, e.g. UK ( for him it 's a favoure to speak english, thought )


----------

